# L'assistant Boot Camp est bloqué



## LePetitMage (2 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

J'essaie de créer une partition Boot Camp pour installer Windows sur mon iMac (Retina 5K, 27-inch, 2017) sous macOS Big Sur 11.4. J'avais déjà réussi à installer Windows avec l'assistant Boot Camp il y a 2 jours mais je ne voyais pas l'icône Boot Camp permettant de finaliser l'installation et je décide de recommencer. J'ai effacé la partition auparavant créée avec l'assistant et maintenant l'assistant se bloque ici depuis toute une nuit :


​
Il y a deux jours j'ai choisi de créer une partition d'environ 150 Go alors que cette fois une partition d'environ
 255 Go (j'ai environ 500 Go de libre donc ça ne devrait pas être un problème de stockage).

Comment faire pour soit finaliser le partitionnement du disque soit quitter l'assistant Boot Camp ?


----------



## LePetitMage (2 Juillet 2021)

Je viens de rentrer chez moi et la barre est toujours au même endroit.


----------



## LePetitMage (2 Juillet 2021)

J'ai eu un peu peur mais j'ai pris le risque de forcer l'arrêt de l'Assistant Boot Camp.
Ensuite j'ai redémarré mon mac car l'assistant ne s'ouvrait plus.

Puis j'ai réessayé en choisissant un stockage de 154 Go.
Tout s'est bien passé après : mon mac a redémarré sous Windows, l'installation était normal et le logiciel boot camp s'est ouvert tout seul contrairement à ma première tentative où il était inexistant même en fouillant les dossiers.

Il y a juste eu un bug d'affichage plutôt violent pendant plusieurs secondes avec le son d'un périphérique qu'on retire puis remet.


----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2021)

LePetitMage a dit:


> J'ai eu un peu peur mais j'ai pris le risque de forcer l'arrêt de l'Assistant Boot Camp.
> Ensuite j'ai redémarré mon mac car l'assistant ne s'ouvrait plus.
> 
> Puis j'ai réessayé en choisissant un stockage de 154 Go.


Comme la première tentative fut un échec, si la partition temporaire en FAT32 qu'Assistant Boot Camp prépare était présente avant de passer la main à l'installateur, tu n'aurais pas pu choisir une autre taille.


LePetitMage a dit:


> Tout s'est bien passé après : mon mac a redémarré sous Windows, l'installation était normal et le logiciel boot camp s'est ouvert tout seul contrairement à ma première tentative où il était inexistant même en fouillant les dossiers.


Et pour cause, depuis 2015 Assistant Boot Camp prépare un espace virtuel dans lequel il stockera les pilotes/drivers et le contenu du fichier .iso de Windows. En effet, une fois l'installation de Windows terminée, le logiciel Boot Camp pour Windows...





...se lance automatiquement. En fin d'installation complète, Assistant Boot Camp efface l'espace virtuel contenant les pilotes/drivers et le contenu du fichier .iso, donc il est normal de ne pas trouver la moindre trace.


LePetitMage a dit:


> Il y a juste eu un bug d'affichage plutôt violent pendant plusieurs secondes avec le son d'un périphérique qu'on retire puis remet.


Selon que le Mac possède une puce ou une carte graphique, il y a en effet, non pas un bug mais le logiciel Boot Camp installe le pilote graphique le plus approprié donnant une impression de bug.


----------



## LePetitMage (3 Juillet 2021)

D'accord merci, je comprend mieux maintenant. En espérant que cela aidera d'autres personnes.


----------

